

How I improved my gas mileage by 16% - autotravis
http://blog.fuelizer.com/how-i-improved-my-gas-mileage-by-16-percent/

======
lmm
There's one simple step that doesn't mean losing your entertainment or
spoiling your driving enjoyment, and makes driving safer rather than more
dangerous as well as improving your mileage: check your tire pressure.

~~~
autotravis
Good point, that's also a great way to improve it. Good thing improvements are
cumulative.

------
donutdan4114
I'm not an expert on automotive engineering, but I don't think removing any
electrical component from your car will increase fuel mileage. Most cars have
the serpentine belt on the engine also connected to the alternator, so the
alternator is always spinning, regardless of how much electrical juice you are
using. However, if you have a hybrid, I can see where using less electricity
would increase your fuel economy, this is why the new Toyota Prius has solar
panels.

